# Anyone use deer cane liquid?



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I bought a jug of it last year and threw it out in my backyard. Not a lot of deer back there but usually a dozen or so that I see quite a bit. Nothing touched it all. I was shocked.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have used it in the past with great results.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

BP1992, what process do you do to use it? how often do you refresh it. how soon have the deer come to it after you started the site?


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've used it in front of my cameras before and had great results as well. I scrape away any grass/leaves/sticks to where it's bare dirt. I like to have about a 3 or 4 foot wide area cleared out and then just dump it on the ground all over the cleared out area. Give the deer a day or two to find it but when they do you'll have a big hole in the ground in no time!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Any specific are do you put it in, like how close to a deer run, in a clearing, in a thicket?


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

I poured mine on a mineral block along the edge of a bean field. They tear it up. Lots of extra minerals are great!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I use either deer cane (liquid or powder) and black magic yearly with great results. I place it on the ground after clearing away all the leaves and debris. I like a open area near med-high traffic trails. I have had my best results near water. They literally dig a hole in the ground to get it. I have had them chew through rotting stumps I have poured it over. I refresh it 2-3 times a year. I usually start with one of these premade then once the deer are hitting it I mix trace minerals with salt and make my own. I have been very impressed with it. It takes time to get them to it but once they do they are all over it. I stop refreshing it mid July. I just put minerals out there for antler development and while the doe's and nursing their fawns/ early fawn development. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

mhill said:


> BP1992, what process do you do to use it? how often do you refresh it. how soon have the deer come to it after you started the site?


I just tore up the ground a little bit and poured it in the dirt. I refreshed it about every 2-3 months. They started using it immediately.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advise guys. i know this stuff is on the back of the jug but its better to hear from the users plus pick up some tips of where you guys had luck putting it. Any other advise is much appreciated.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would suggest black magic powder to start a new lick, and liquid to replenish it


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would suggest black magic powder to start a new lick, and liquid to replenish it
the deer seem to find it faster that way from my expierence


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I used a jug this spring to refresh a mineral site from before, along with some Black magic in another. The deer have been hitting both really well. Have afew pics with as many as 6 deer in them at once(does and fawns) and then other pictures with three bucks at once. Will have to refresh the next time I go in to change camera cards will have to see what I have in the basement to try out this time.

Matt


----------



## msinc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have tried it several times and personally got zero response from anything. I wouldn't say dont try it though...I have seen deer dig large holes to get to it that some buddies placed. Just never worked for me.


----------

